
Which Countries Are the Stars of World History? - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/which-countries-are-the-stars-of-world-history/
======
zunzun
I'm so old that I can remember when this publication was about science.

------
ccnafr
Probably all the European colonial powers, Russia, China, and the US.

